# Thinking of selling my '86 QSW



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Anyone looking for a bone stock, QSW? Needs a paint job, but otherwise in great shape. Currently my DD.

San Francisco bay area - IM me

NOTE: It's not the lifted QSW. This one is red.


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

if you were closer than 3500 miles, id be happier


----------

